

Microsoft's Halo Effect Opportunity - martingordon
http://martingordon.tumblr.com/post/18861711383/microsoft-halo-effect-opportunity

======
0x0
Heh, what makes you think Apple would approve "Office for iPad" especially if
it only integrates with SkyDrive, and not iCloud? :)

